# OOO3 build fail



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2009)

ooo3 failes to build
Ports tree is up to date.

```
.....
Checking DLL ../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/check_i18npool.uno.so ...-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  2857958 Feb  4 03:05 ../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/i18npool.uno.so
-------------
Running processes: 0
deliver -- version: 1.130
Module 'i18npool' delivered successfully. 29 files copied, 6 files unchanged

1 module(s): 
        cppunit
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/cppunit

[color="Red"]Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from cppunit"
[/color]
rmdir /tmp/24674
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.

===>>> make failed for editors/openoffice.org-3
===>>> Aborting update
```

What does red line means? I don't understand what it says.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

It means that you can skip everything that has already been built if you try to continue building later.

That doesn't work through the ports, though.

Are you doing a parallel build? I tried the build with MAXMODULES=3 and it broke. Without it it finished just fine, though.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2009)

nope, i didn't change any setting related to port build.
hmmmm, however in my rc.conf i added

*WANT_FORCE_OPTIMIZATION_DOWNGRADE=2*
but i don't think it could cause problems.... will try without it


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

What is that supposed to do?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2009)

It should force -O2 instead of passing -O3 to gcc.
That's how i understand it.

Not sure if it also aplies to Ports
anyway, it didn't help


EDIT:
hmm, could fact that i uncecked installation of tzupdate make suce a effect?
I didn't want to install tzupdate, because it changes frequently, and i don't konw what it does at all. Even more, if it's optional..... why not to skip it


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

If a port messes with optimizations there's a good reason and one shouldn't interfere.

I don't think java's timezone handling is involved with your problem. Just run make and see weather it works this time.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2009)

no luck


----------



## morbit (Feb 15, 2009)

Try deinstalling cppunit, and letting OOO3 take care of that.  Here it helped so far.

//ooo3 works.


----------



## hydra (Feb 16, 2009)

If it won't work, try out the packages:
http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2009)

Another day another fail;
Today tried to compile ooo3 port for 3 times.
And again fail on same spot.....

And it's brand new system....


----------



## hydra (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there something the package is missing that you cannot use it ?


----------



## tangram (Apr 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Another day another fail;
> Today tried to compile ooo3 port for 3 times.
> And again fail on same spot.....
> 
> And it's brand new system....



Posting the error does help.

Any customizations in make.conf?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Posting the error does help.
> 
> Any customizations in make.conf?



same error as in my 1st post
no customizations in make.conf

however, i think it might be related to tzupdate which i unselected....

Now trying to build with it [i do not believe it'll help, but what do i have to lose?]


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2009)

OK, this time it's something new....

```
...
...
...
------------------------------
Making: ../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/librptxmlfi.so
c++ -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN:$ORIGIN/../ure-link/lib' -shared -Wl,-O
1 -Wl,--version-script ../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/rptui_rptxmlfi.map -L../unxfbsdi.pro
/lib -L../lib -L/tmp/openoffice.org3-port/work/OOO300_m15/solenv/unxfbsdi/lib -L
/tmp/openoffice.org3-port/work/OOO300_m15/solver/300/unxfbsdi.pro/lib -L/tmp/ope
noffice.org3-port/work/OOO300_m15/solenv/unxfbsdi/lib -L/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6
.0/lib -L/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386 -L/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jr
e/lib/i386/client -L/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/us
r/local/lib ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/rptxml_dflt_version.o -o ../unxfbsdi.pro/lib/lib
rptxmlfi.so ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlstrings.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlfilter.o ../
unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlReport.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlMasterFields.o ../unxfbsdi.p
ro/slo/xmlGroup.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlHelper.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlSection
.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlComponent.o ../unxfbsdi.pro/slo/xmlControlProperty.o .
rsc -presponse @/tmp/mkU6GXB3 > /dev/null 
-------------                                                                   
Running processes: 0                                                            
deliver -- version: 1.130                                                       
Module 'reportdesign' delivered successfully. 29 files copied, 2 files unchanged
                                                                                
1 module(s):                                                                    
        binfilter                                                               
need(s) to be rebuilt                                                           
                                                                                
Reason(s):                                                                      
                                                                                
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /tmp/openoffice.org3-port/work/OOO300_m
15/binfilter/bf_sw/source/core/unocore                                          
                                                                                
Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your t
he build issuing command "build --from binfilter"                               
                                                                                
rmdir /tmp/6848                                                                 
*** Error code 1                                                                
                                                                                
Stop in /tmp/openoffice.org3-port.
```

I give up till next release/update of OOO3
It always compiles when fresh release/update is available


----------



## tangram (Apr 7, 2009)

Google lead me to this post: http://www.nabble.com/Build-OpenOffice-3-on-FreeBSD-7.0p3-broken---tt19276498.html#a19276498

See if it applies to your case.

If you have any customizations on make.conf try to disable them. Also do a make clean on the port and use the default options for it (to try narrow down the issue).

Make sure that your ports tree is up to date.


----------

